# VF Stage II S/C set up for .:R32



## GOT R32? (May 24, 2011)

I just made a HUGE score on a VF Stage II S/C kit here on Vortex!!! When it gets installed there will be a lot of other goodies going in at the sametime. My question is for any comments/advise on what I'm a bout to do. The specs are below.

*Hardware going into setup:*
VF Engineering Stage II kit
Schrick 268/264 cams
Ported Exhaust Manifolds
Light Weight Flywheel Stage 3 clutch
UM Tune (with LC and NLS)

*Already in the car:*
Power Pulleys
2.75 inch exhaust
VF Motor Mounts

So what do yall think? Any advise, comments etc.... Also what do you guys think this set up will produce powerwise (HP/TQ)? Let me know what's on your minds!!!


----------



## newcreation (Nov 23, 2003)

320 awhp


----------



## ZWStewart (Mar 27, 2002)

*ya*

If your power pulleys are underdrive pulleys, you will need to replace them with OEM or equivalent size.


----------



## GOT R32? (May 24, 2011)

newcreation said:


> 320 awhp


I would not be mad at that! The cams, P/P exhaust mani etc.. have been purchased or are about to be. The thought was always in the far future I would go with a S/C kit. I'm in no rush to FI and the build was about a month or so away. Then BOOM! This deal drops from the sky! Too good to pass up. I'm looking for more power but I don't need BIG power which is why I'm not going with a Windmill. What ever power levels I get from a blower is cool with me. 320 AWHP will keep me :laugh: for many years to come!!!




ZWStewart said:


> If your power pulleys are underdrive pulleys, you will need to replace them with OEM or equivalent size.


Yes they are underdrive pulleys. This is why I put up this post, to find out all of this information. Since she will be having open heart surgery some house keeping and maintenance will be done. Thermostat, crack pipe etc... will be done. Thanks for the information gents and peeps please keep it coming + or -.:thumbup:


----------



## newcreation (Nov 23, 2003)

Keep stock pullies. Back in 07 I had a vf stage 2, TT cams, no cats , 2.75 exhaust and dynoed 318 awhp 258 awtq dyno chart is somewhere on the forum. 

Sent from my DROID BIONIC


----------



## GOT R32? (May 24, 2011)

newcreation said:


> Keep stock pullies. Back in 07 I had a vf stage 2, TT cams, no cats , 2.75 exhaust and dynoed 318 awhp 258 awtq dyno chart is somewhere on the forum.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC


Nice! Respectable numbers, would like a little more torque but I would not complain with those numbers. :thumbup: I don't want to overwhelm the drivetrain and keep braking things on the regular. The other issue is keeping the mil cool. I see the track every 2-3 months so this is something to think about every now and again. 

I will search and dig up the dyno chart for a bench mark.


----------



## v.i.massive (Oct 16, 2006)

:thumbup:

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 24vGTiVR6 (Sep 14, 2010)

GOT R32? said:


> 320 AWHP will keep me :laugh: for many years to come!!!


that's kinda what I said to myself the first time around.....


----------



## newcreation (Nov 23, 2003)

24vGTiVR6 said:


> that's kinda what I said to myself the first time around.....


I said the same as well when i owned a charger/ Now years later larger 3.3l big turbo 550plus awhp lol. Think i am good now. I think


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

newcreation said:


> I said the same as well when i owned a charger/ Now years later larger 3.3l big turbo 550plus awhp lol. Think i am good now. I think



:thumbup:


to OP: get rig of the power pulley(s), use OEM.


-Jeffrey Atwood


----------



## GOT R32? (May 24, 2011)

v.i.massive said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


Thanks!:thumbup::beer:



24vGTiVR6 said:


> that's kinda what I said to myself the first time around.....


That's exactly what I'm scared about. Having this set up kicking ass, then waking up one day going I need MOUR POWERZ!!!! 



newcreation said:


> I said the same as well when i owned a charger/ Now years later larger 3.3l big turbo 550plus awhp lol. Think i am good now. I think


 That is what I am REALLY afraid of! Some days I just think how can I get more power? Told myself I would S/C in the distant future then bam a steal of a deal. The plan is to not go with a Windmill period!!!..... I mean that! So don't try to tempt me with (OH MY GAWD!) 550 plus AWHP! ...... Just saying 550 AWHP makes me want to touch myself!:facepalm:


Jefnes3 said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> 
> to OP: get rig of the power pulley(s), use OEM.
> ...


Cool part is I still have the OEM pulleys in the garage. Slapping them back on is not an issue.

This is awesome because the guy who is going to do my tune just responded to my post! Hey Jeff it will be a few months till I get all of the hardware to do the build. This will be a major undertaking because her nose is busted up from a fender bender so I have a new bumper, grill, OEM HID's, Aero pins for the CF hood, Cupra R Lip, as well as all the engine components for the S/C. All is getting done at once so it will be a couple of months till its time for you to work your tuning magic on the car. The dude who sold me the kit said I would need bigger injectors for your tune, correct? Let me know...


----------



## Jo|\| (Jul 3, 2011)

GOT R32? said:


> The dude who sold me the kit said I would need bigger injectors for your tune, correct? Let me know...


I just cranked over my VF stage 2 yesterday, Jeffs tune started right up and after a few seconds the idle smoothed right out.

When I was talking with [email protected] he said their supercharger tune pretty refined and all it needs are 630cc injectors and the R32 maf.


----------



## Vee-DubbVR6 (Jul 31, 2007)

Jefnes3 said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> 
> to OP: get rig of the power pulley(s), use OEM.
> ...


Hey Jeff!

Is this pretty much mandatory advice? I purchased lightweight pulleys to go along with my Stg2 setup - with the anticipation/assumption that they would only help the cause due to them not being underdrive and still same size as stock... I'm will to resale them if for whatever reason they'll be doing more harm than good with the stg2 (w/ 2.5 pulley) on there.

*EDIT* - MK4 R32 (if it makes any sort of difference)

-Jon


----------



## mk4vrjtta (Feb 3, 2007)

I've been using light weight crank and power steering pullies for years now with no problems :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

Vee-DubbVR6 said:


> Hey Jeff!
> 
> Is this pretty much mandatory advice? I purchased lightweight pulleys to go along with my Stg2 setup - with the anticipation/assumption that they would only help the cause due to them not being underdrive and still same size as stock... I'm will to resale them if for whatever reason they'll be doing more harm than good with the stg2 (w/ 2.5 pulley) on there.
> 
> ...



Light weight aluminum pulleys need to be hardcoat anodized to prevent burnishing that will induce slip. The OEM steel pulley does not have this issue as the pulley does not wear as fast as aluminum pulleys.


----------



## GOT R32? (May 24, 2011)

Great information gents! Ill end up selling the Neuspeed Power Pulley Kit and maybe I will go with light weight pulleys instead of OEM. Obviously this is a S/C build but I got a whole lot of other stuff going into the build. Because of that it wil be like a few months before I get all of the parts so since I have time I'm doing my research and asking questions. Thanks gents, keep it coming as usual!!!


----------



## GOT R32? (May 24, 2011)

So the update so far is one for the drivetrain. I got a kiler deal on a Peloquin front LSD. Now that means I need a matching rear Peloquin LSD. Both Peloquin's, S/C with 268 cams, and UM Launch Control.... Dam this thing is going to be a rocket!!!


----------



## GOT R32? (May 24, 2011)

This is becoming a monster build that is taking a life of its own!!! Thing is more and more gets added to the list:facepalm:. Now the question is should I go Water/Meth? Was at Willow Springs and my Homie has a Devil's Own kit on his Golf.:R and I was like dam I want that!! Also some suspension work will be in the mix as im doing both Peloquin's so I might as well do the Rear LCA also..... That means MOAR MONEYZ! The build is pushed back till the spring time after I get all of the ingredients. Always looking for in put and advise..


----------

